# vampire teeth placecard holder



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I was checking out different sites for halloween items and came across these placecards holders from the pottery barn. http://www.potterybarn.com/products/p11135/index.cfm?pkey=ggftggfhal I'm sure with those cheap plastic glow in the dark vampire teeth that are so readily available one could do the same with out the cost. I'm thinking of doing this with name tags for the different food items on the table.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a really good idea! 

I imagine you can use those cheapo glow in the dark ones, and just paint them.  Great idea, Diva!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

ya thats coool! so many ideas so little time..


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I really like that idea.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Neat idea. I'm wondering how many cards would fit. Seems like it would make a cool business card holder.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

It's funny that you should mention that. I sent that Pottery Barn link to my fiancee and we were just having the same discussion. We want to use them as the placeholders for our wedding guests. I suggested using the fake plastic teeth as well. I log onto the site and viola, I see the topic here! I truly know I am with -my- people in this forum.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are cool and yes definitley could be made cheaper..and look just as good!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I showed this to my wife and she said," We are sooo stealing this !!!!!!!"


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh this is great!!! have to steal!! Thankx!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting this I am asking for these for christmas they will go well with my skull plates.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a really cool idea. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

It almost seems too simple that no one has thought of it before.
very neat idea thanks for posting divaann.
might have to steal the idea also,as soon as I can fit it into my project list!!
Uhggg so many IDEAS so little time!!!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I love this idea. Gotta paint some of these. thanx for posting this.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw this in the catalog too and just love the idea. You can buy the Krylon paint for plastic and paint them a different color. Turtle, if you want the actual set from Pottery Barn then wait until after Halloween when they go on sale for practically nothing. Even before Halloween they'll probably be at least 30% off.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Funny how sometimes the simplest ideas are the most effective. I am SO loving the animal skeleton appetizer plates shown in the pic. They would look perfect with my saber tooth cat skull.
Thankx for the inspiration.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Evil Eyes said:


> I saw this in the catalog too and just love the idea. You can buy the Krylon paint for plastic and paint them a different color. Turtle, if you want the actual set from Pottery Barn then wait until after Halloween when they go on sale for practically nothing. Even before Halloween they'll probably be at least 30% off.


Thanks EE Ill definately tell my family to do that. I asked for them for xmas. I dont have any money left in the budget for halloween stuff I dont need.


----------

